# Funktionsweiße Update & Lizenzsystem



## thomet (25. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab ma ein paar Fragen zur Funktionweiße von Update & Lizenzsystem für Java EE Apllikationen.
Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht genau vorstellen wie man an so eine Sache ran gehen soll.
Also ich will so etwas für mich selber programmieren. Hättet ihr da event ein paar tips wie das funktioniert und was man so alles brauch.
Wär super wenn mir das ma jemand etwas detaliert erklären könnte.

Danke


----------



## DaKo (26. Jul 2007)

Wenn du dein Problem erklärst, kann ich dir vielleicht sogar antworten


----------



## thomet (26. Jul 2007)

Das problem ist das ich nicht weißt wie so nen update system aufgebaut ist.. wie realisiert man das wenn der kunde nen knopf im webinterface drück das einzelne komponenten upgadatet werden.
und daszweite ist das lizenzsystem. wie kann man eine webaplikation zb an ne domain binden.

mfg


----------



## DaKo (26. Jul 2007)

Wenn der kunde auf den Knopf drückt, schaust du einfach, ob auf dem Server neuere Dateien (java.io.File#lastmodified) liegen.


----------



## thomet (26. Jul 2007)

und dann runterladen und überschreibe? ist das so einfach möglich?


----------



## DaKo (26. Jul 2007)

thomet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der kunde nen knopf im *webinterface* drück



Wo läuft denn dein Programm?
- Da der Kunde Dateien updaten muss, nehme ich an auf dem Rechner des Kunden
- Warum Webinterface?


----------



## thomet (26. Jul 2007)

Geht ja um ne Java EE Webapplikation. deswegen WI ... und ja  das soll beim kunden auf dem server laufen.


----------



## DaKo (26. Jul 2007)

Ich verstehs nicht :bahnhof:

Wie ist die Situation? 
Warum muss der Kunde bei einer Webapplikation irgendwas updaten?


----------



## thomet (26. Jul 2007)

ja es geht darum das wen zb nen fehler behoben wurde .. oder neue funktionen hinzugefügt wurden das er das per knopfdruck updaten kann.


----------



## DaKo (26. Jul 2007)

Du entwickelst und der Kunde holt es sich ab?
Wo gibts denn sowas?

Brings ihm doch einfach (Ant, Maven, per Hand, ...) 

Ansonsten sollte das mit dem überschreiben funktionieren.


----------



## thomet (26. Jul 2007)

ja ist net gut.. wenn de software selber merkt das nen update vorhanden ist,.. und mann einfach nur nen knopf drücken muss um es durchzuführen... und dann passt das?


----------



## Zed (26. Jul 2007)

Überleg dir doch eine Funktion die eine Datei mit dem Inhalt bekommt welche Dateien mit welchen getauscht werden sollen.

Und dann macht die Funktion das einfach.


----------

